# SW TOR Momentan kein einloggen möglich



## Niza (14. Januar 2014)

*SW TOR Momentan kein einloggen möglich*

Wie aus Twitter hervorgeht , führt swtor heute geplante Wartungsarbeiten durch.
https://twitter.com/swtor_de

Die werden wahrscheinlich von 11 Uhr MEZ bis 16 Uhr MEZ gehen.

Schade dass man so lange nicht spielen kann.

Dabei habe ich vorgestern erst angefangen, das Spiel zu Spielen.
Wurde durch einen Freund auf das Spiel aufmersam gemacht.

Und bin schon auf lvl 7 Jedi Ritter.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: SW TOR Momentan kein einloggen möglich*

Normal, leider...
Jede Woche machen die das, wenn nix schief geht (was hin und wieder mal passiert)


----------



## Niza (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: SW TOR Momentan kein einloggen möglich*

wirklich jede Woche ?
Immer zur selben Zeit?
Dann kann man sich wenigstes darauf einstellen.

Ich habe das einlogen nochmals versucht ,
Jetzt kam ich wengistens rein und nun steht da wenigstes was.
Außerdem soll ein neuer Patch 2.5.2 eingespielt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## DarkMo (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: SW TOR Momentan kein einloggen möglich*

jep. habs gestern auch mal nach nen jahr oder so angeworfen und die patchorgie dauerte die ganze nacht lang. den text da zu lesen war ne reine freude xD endlich up2date - kommt der nächste patch  mal schauen obs mittlerweile wieder läuft. bei mir isses nach 1min spätestens immer abgestürzt :/ hatte schon sone karte da für geld geholt, weils mich so fasziniert hatte, musste sie aber zurück geben, da es einfach unspielbar war


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: SW TOR Momentan kein einloggen möglich*



Niza schrieb:


> wirklich jede Woche ?
> Immer zur selben Zeit?
> Dann kann man sich wenigstes darauf einstellen.


Ja, mehr oder minder. Gibt natürlich auch noch außerplanmäßige Wartungen...
Aber das ist bei eigentlich jedem MMO normal, dass dort öfter mal gewartet wird...


----------



## Niza (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: SW TOR Momentan kein einloggen möglich*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, mehr oder minder. Gibt natürlich auch noch außerplanmäßige Wartungen...
> Aber das ist bei eigentlich jedem MMO normal, dass dort öfter mal gewartet wird...


 
Ok danke für die Antwort

Ist mein erstes MMO Spiel.
Und es macht richtig fun 

Und Patch 2.5.2 ist raus :
http://www.swtor.com/de/patchnotes/1142014/spiel-update-2.5.2-patch-notes


> Spieler mit bevorzugtem Status haben jetzt Zugriff auf die digitale Erweiterung: Galactic Starfighter!


Hier ein kleiner Tip:
Einmal 450 Kartellmünzen für 4€ Kaufen und man hat bevorzugten Status.

PS:
Abonnent ist mir einfach zu teuer und kann ich auch drauf verzichten.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: SW TOR Momentan kein einloggen möglich*

Naja, gibt da andere Dinge, z.B. dieses Digital Expansion Pack. Damit hat man dann auch gleich 'nen 3stufigen Gleiter für alle Chars...


----------



## DarkMo (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: SW TOR Momentan kein einloggen möglich*

also aktuell läuft es wieder einigermaßen *voll freu* ^^ hab zwar immernoch ab und an crashes, aber ned gleich nach ner minute. so 1 2 stunden vergehen schon. heute in glaube 4 stunden nur einen crash gehabt. erstmal wieder reinfinden ><


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: SW TOR Momentan kein einloggen möglich*



DarkMo schrieb:


> also aktuell läuft es wieder einigermaßen *voll freu* ^^ hab zwar immernoch ab und an crashes, aber ned gleich nach ner minute. so 1 2 stunden vergehen schon. heute in glaube 4 stunden nur einen crash gehabt. erstmal wieder reinfinden ><


 
Die Crashs könnten vielleicht damit zusammenhängen, dass dein Phenom übertaktet ist.



Niza schrieb:


> Einmal 450 Kartellmünzen für 4€ Kaufen und man hat bevorzugten Status.



Interessanter Tipp. Werd ich villeicht sogar machen


----------



## DarkMo (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: SW TOR Momentan kein einloggen möglich*

hmm hmm, gute frage. wenn ich wieder rausfind, wie ich das vor vielen monden gemacht hab, probier ichs mal ohne ^^

mal ne andere frage: was gibts denn alles für möglichkeiten, sein geld bei denen zu lassen? ich hatte vor besagtem jahr (oder wie lang es her is) ja schonmal im laden so ne cd hülle für 14 ocken oder so mit irgendwelchem krams (war wohl nen key drin oder so, habs ja ungeöffnet zurückgeben müssen) drin gekauft. leider find ich sowas garnich mehr :/ is das noch bestellbar (gut, frag ich wohl lieber mal im laden ^^) oder gibts das garnich mehr? abo will ich ned, laufende kosten sind mir zuwider, aber wenigstens son bissl "premium-währung" wäre schon was. zumal ich bei dem spiel auch bereit dazu wäre 

allerdings mag ich so online gelumbe garnich. also paypal oder kreditkartenscheiss oder handy mist... wie gesagt, am liebsten in laden un feddich.


----------



## Niza (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: SW TOR Momentan kein einloggen möglich*

Und wieder ist es soweit .
Vorraussichtlich wieder bis 16Uhr.

Mal sehen wie sich die Zeit überbrücken lässt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## DarkMo (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: SW TOR Momentan kein einloggen möglich*

hab solange mal wieder bissl wot gezoggt. die pause tat gut xD und jetzt, da es bald weiter geht, rammel ich zur arbeit ><


----------



## OLLIWOOD65 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: SW TOR Momentan kein einloggen möglich*

Ich habe im Moment wieder Login-Probleme, noch jemand?


----------

